# Linkwitz Lab LXmini Speaker Build



## Todd Anderson

As we head into the weekend, I wanted to take a moment to highlight an incredible thread started by Staff Writer and speaker expert, Wayne Myers. It details his build of a nifty pair of DIY speakers created by Linkwitz Lab. I’ve had the pleasure of hearing the LXMini at industry shows and they are truly phenomenal – perhaps “head-turning” is a better descriptor – and completely price-defying. If you're looking to peek into the world of high-end two channel audio without dropping a wad of cash, the LXMini might just be for you. 

Wayne has taken the time to develop a four-part video series detailing the build process, in addition to lots of detailed posts (with pictures) within the thread itself.

If you haven’t taken the time to checkout Wayne’s work, then do yourself a favor and click here. You might just find yourself ordering a pair to build on your own!


----------

